
Create Slack Notifications Using the Amazon Dash Button - thoughtpalette
http://thoughtpalette.com/thoughts/creating-coffee-done-notification-through-slack-using-amazon-dash-button/
======
thoughtpalette
Huge thanks to Ted Benson for his initial guide!

[https://medium.com/@edwardbenson](https://medium.com/@edwardbenson)

[https://medium.com/@edwardbenson/how-i-hacked-
amazon-s-5-wif...](https://medium.com/@edwardbenson/how-i-hacked-
amazon-s-5-wifi-button-to-track-baby-data-794214b0bdd8)

